# VPN Netzwerk einrichten



## PAxt (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne 2 Standorte über das Internet per VPN verbinden.
Gedacht ist hier, das ich jeweils auf alle Rechner zugreifen kann.
Als Betriebssystem gibt es Rechner mit Windows XP pro und Home. 
An dem einen Standort habe ich ein Siemens Router SE515 und der andere ist eine AVM Fritzbox Phon WLAN.
Wie muss ich vorgehen, um solch eine VPN Verbindung einzurichten?
Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Mfg.

Peter


----------

